# Jetta air filter location?



## phukenvr6 (Mar 11, 2009)

Can someone tell/show me where the air filter is in mkv jetta 2.5? I can't find it anywhere. Looked in the owners manual and no luck there. A picture of where it's hiding would be great. There's a small cover in the front above the radiator I thought it was at but it's empty in there. ???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

I don't have pictures, but when you remove the engine cover, there are a few screws on the underside of the cover that hold a housing on. Your air filter is in there.


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

magics5rip said:


> I don't have pictures, but when you remove the engine cover, there are a few screws on the underside of the cover that hold a housing on. Your air filter is in there.





On the right ----------------------------------------------^


----------



## phukenvr6 (Mar 11, 2009)

:thumbup: thanx I'll pull the cover off 2moro and check it out. Just bought the car, I want to check everything out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

Always check the DIY section...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2489995#post27536262


----------

